# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > مبتدی: کامپایلر برنامه اسمبلی ؟

## Aliweb

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز من تازه اسمبلی رو شروع کردم ممنون میشم یه کامپایلر خوب معرفی کنید هم برای لینوکس و هم برای ویندوز ممنون

ببخشید اگه سرچ نکردم سرعت اینترنت قطع نمیده...

به کتاب خوب هم دارید بذارید ممنون

----------


## Aliweb

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## strongxxx

شما كامپايلر C را نصب كنيد مثلا توربو سي و از MASM استفاده كنيد براي كتاب هم 
"برنامه‌نويسي به زبان اسمبلي براي کامپيوترهاي شخصي"، پيتر ايبل، ترجمه جابر هاشمي‌اصل، انتشارات بهينه كتاب بدي نيست

----------


## amir_civil

> nasm
> tasm
> fasm


اولی در لینوکس هم موجود میباشد

----------


## Aliweb

من این TASM رو نصب کردم فقط یه قطعه کرد بذارید بیبنم درست کار میکنه؟
برای اجرا هم همین Notepad رو باز کنم و کد رو کپی کنم و با پسوند asm ذخیره کنم قابل اجرا هست ؟ فایل باید در bin باشد؟ واز طریق Cmd اجرا شود ?

فقط یه برنامه ساده بذارید مثلا جمع دوعدد قابل فهم باشه ممنون

----------


## xman_1365_x

مثال به همراه اسمبلر و لینکر tasm
اما مهمتر یک فایل دیگه هست کار رو برای شما آسون میکنه اجرا کنید میفهمید
asm_to_exe.zip
----
اما شما که تازه شروع کرده اید با emu8086 کار کنید خیلی بهتره به شما درک بهتر این زیان رو میده وقتی عینا میبنی چه اتفاقاتی میوفته
مثلا مقدار رجیستر ها و حافظه و پشته و...
دیباگ کردن و داشتن یک IDE برای کد ها که شما توی notepad ننویسید
کلی مثال و راهنمای خوب برای وقفه ها و...
 اسمبلر emu8086 
fasm هست!
بعدا که با داس یاد گرفتین می تونید برین سراغ masm که برای ویندوز با api و ماکروهاش بنویسید.

----------


## Aliweb

ممنون دوست عزیز اگه میشه لینک دانلود emu8086* را بذارید ممنون
*

----------


## xman_1365_x

توی گوگل بزنید کلی لینک میاد!
www.emu8086.com
http://forum.iecloob.com/thread32713.html
تونستی جدیدترین ورژن رو از سایت خودش بگیر من کرکش رو بهت میدم

----------

